# I will...?



## mike2008

Hello
My friend's brother has had a serious car crash. She is very upset and I really need to send a message to her, Please can someone translate it for me.
"I will pray for your brother. I'm also worried about you. I'm sorry I don't think I can help you this time, I really feel like I'm letting you down when you need me the most.


----------



## Kraus

"Voi ruga pentru fratele tău. Sunt preocupat şi de tine. Îmi pare rău că nu pot să te ajut de data aceasta, am  într-adevăr impresia că te decepţionez cînd ai mai mult nevoi de mine". That's only an attempt, wait for the natives' opinion...


----------



## cosmin

Kraus said:


> "Mă Voi ruga pentru fratele tău. Sunt preocupat şi de tine. Îmi pare rău că nu pot să te ajut de data aceasta, am  într-adevăr impresia că te decepţionez cînd ai mai mult nevoie de mine". That's only an attempt, wait for the natives' opinion...



It's OK, with only 2 corrections.

'Mă voi ruga pentru fratele tău. Sunt preocupat şi de tine. Îmi pare rău că nu pot să te ajut de data aceasta, am  într-adevăr impresia că te decepţionez cînd ai mai mult nevoie de mine'.


----------



## mike2008

Thank you very much cosmin and Kraus, that's very kind of you.
Bye.


----------

